# Planting Micranthemum "Monte Carlo"



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

If you have CO2, up the bubbles per second so it can acclimate better.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Navyblue said:


> I just planted some. I supposed it is the emersed form, as it was sold to me dry. After a day I can see some leaves melting.
> 
> I have read somewhere that since the leaves will melt, might as well burry the whole thing in the substrate for better rooting and the new growth will grow out of the substrate on its own. Do you think it is a good idea?


Hi Navyblue,

My experience has been that the amount of 'melt' emersed plants will experience it directly correlated to the amount of humidity in which the plant has been grown. The higher the humidity level during emersed growth results in a thinner the cuticle layer of the leaves and the better an emersed grown plant can adapt to submerged growth. 

That said, I have corydoras in all my tanks so plants like M.u. 'Monte Carlo' and Marsilea minuta I cut into 1/2" -1" strands and plant them so only the leave tops are visible above the substrate. Sometimes I plant 1/2 of the strands completely leaving just a few leaf tips visible. The new growth will root and produce runners at the proper depth.


----------



## Navyblue (Jan 1, 2013)

Raith said:


> If you have CO2, up the bubbles per second so it can acclimate better.



Too bad no CO2 for this tank, just Excel.


----------



## Navyblue (Jan 1, 2013)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Navyblue,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds like a good idea!


----------

